# Filing advice



## dantheman (Sep 25, 2012)

Wife had an EA and I am fairly certain a PA. No remorse, no guilt from her at all. The R we have been trying has been very 1 sided, so I am going to file.

We are currently in bankruptcy, and I am the one making the payments. The only debt we have is the house which is in both our names. We also have a 15 year old daughter who has expressed that she wants to live with me.

What is the cheapest and easiest way to dissolve the marriage with my funds being very limited. I don't want to be taken to the cleaners.

Hopefully someone has gone through something similiar.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

Talk to a lawyer but if you want it done quickly and cheaply that's gonna depend on your wife.

If she's willing to do it uncontested and both of you do most of the legwork in separating assets/debts, custody issues, child support, alimony (if there is any) then you get it done for the least amount of $$ and in the least amount of time.

If she goes nuclear, get ready for big time lawyer bills on both ends. And with your financial situation right now it looks like that will all but destroy both of you in the short term.

How much $$ you both spend, depends on how civil you two can be towards one another during the D.

But from reading your posts it seems like your wife wants back into the old life (rug sweep) so I highly doubt she's going to agree to a quick and fast divorce. Grab alot of seat belts, it's gonna probably get very bumpy for you here on out.

But you never know, she might agree to everything and you can get out quickly.


----------



## life.is.pain (Aug 28, 2012)

Honestly i don't think its gonna be easy and cheap to divorce your wife. When the wayward spouse realizes that you are not willing to take their sh*t anymore and are willing to stand up for yourself, she will not agree to anything in your favor. She will flip to make your life a living hell no matter what. 

She will be your enemy now so treat her like an enemy.


----------



## livinfree (Sep 7, 2012)

life.is.pain said:


> When the wayward spouse realizes that you are not willing to take their sh*t anymore and are willing to stand up for yourself, she will not agree to anything in your favor.


This. 

Is where im finding myself. My situation is just like yours except for the bankruptcy.

There is hell to pay when you take away the cake, especially when she feels entitled.


----------



## C3156 (Jun 13, 2012)

cheatinghubby said:


> Talk to a lawyer but if you want it done quickly and cheaply that's gonna depend on your wife.
> 
> If she's willing to do it uncontested and both of you do most of the legwork in separating assets/debts, custody issues, child support, alimony (if there is any) then you get it done for the least amount of $$ and in the least amount of time.


Your wife will ultimately drive how much this will cost. If you all are amiable, it can be done. I am proof of that. 

If there is little to no chance your wife will come to terms easily, start here to build your case: THE LIST (Print It) - Divorce Forum and Child Custody Forum

It is long and somewhat redundant, but filled with useful information. Start your documentation now and protect those items that mean something to you.


----------

